
Citron Research claims UBNT is a fraud - bigtex
http://www.citronresearch.com/citron-exposes-ubiquiti-networks/
======
bigtex
Not sure about all the claims in the article, but I do know from personal use
their hardware is nice, features are great and UI is better than comparably
priced products. So if they are a fraud they sure make great products. I also
know several WISP providers who can provide quality, affordable service due to
the hardware.

~~~
sgarman
I just finished doing a small setup using their gear but w/ a pfsense device
as the security device. If I were to do another I'd just go unifi the whole
way.

If this investigation is true I'm not sure who is going to fill their role in
the small business side - their stuff is good and the competitors are much
more costly and often have licensing fees.

